# Opinions on shotshell reloaders



## tomcat (Jan 5, 2003)

I am considering either the Ponsness Warren Platinum 2000 or the Dillon SL 900. Any opinions welcome.


----------



## Hairtrigger (May 12, 2003)

I own a P/W LS1000
I have looked at the Dillon but have not used it. It seems to be a typical Dillon, Well built, VERY complicated with many parts.
I started reloading Shotshells on a Mec 650 and sold it to buy my LS 1000. I could not be happier with it.
I own a Dillon reloader for metalic reloading and like it as well as the famous Dillon warranty. I do not see being able to improve much over Posness Warren's products


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

I would have to agree that the Ponsness is a good press. I have one in 10ga single stage and have used a progressive for reloading target loads. I will be purchasing a progressive for reloading target loads in the future. Man do those machines crank out shells.


----------

